# Documentary



## acparsons (Sep 25, 2020)

I've been asked by a national TV station to do a documentary on, well basically on the project that I started a few months ago.  Has anyone ever done a photo documentary? If so, how was the experience?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 26, 2020)

Congrats. What is the project?


----------



## Space Face (Sep 26, 2020)

I haven't either but good luck that's quite a compliment.


----------



## acparsons (Sep 26, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats. What is the project?



The station has been going around the world filming photographers who take pictures of the hidden alleys of the city. They want me to take them around the city and discuss how COVID has affected my photography. Somehow they got wind on my project, which is pretty much exactly what they want me to show them. The Sojae Project | Facebook


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 26, 2020)

acparsons said:


> I've been asked by a national TV station to do a documentary on, well basically on the project that I started a few months ago.  Has anyone ever done a photo documentary? If so, how was the experience?



Congratulations. So, my understanding here is that THEY will be filming you, and not you filming for them. They will be watching you shoot and recording it. Interesting topic here too. 

If they are recording you, just do what you would normally do. Documentary work relies on truthfulness from the person being documented, so don't change a thing. Be open and cooperative, but don't lose yourself by chimping for the camera. If you have some specific plans, let them know in advance, so they can plan their gear needs in advance. They will most likely want to tape a wireless mic to the inside of your shirt, so wear a button-down shirt if you can. In addition, they will most likely have a sound-person recording with a boom mic as well, just ignore them unless they whack you in the head with the mic.  Otherwise, enjoy the experience and don't set up shots... be ethical in your dealings with these people and simply do what you would normally do. If they ask you to pose, simply tell them "That isn't something I would normally do" and explain to the producer what you WOULD do. If they are ethical, they will appreciate your honesty.

Best wishes for success.

Cordially,

Mark
(BTW, I teach documentary film making...)


----------



## acparsons (Sep 27, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> > I've been asked by a national TV station to do a documentary on, well basically on the project that I started a few months ago.  Has anyone ever done a photo documentary? If so, how was the experience?
> ...


----------



## acparsons (Sep 28, 2020)

They liked my intro video. I will use your insight when making the second audition one for them. 

                 Thanks again Mark.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 28, 2020)

acparsons said:


> They liked my intro video. I will use your insight when making the second audition one for them.
> 
> Thanks again Mark.


If you can put it on the web somewhere, I would be happy to take a peek before you send and give you suggestions if needed. Let me know. Happy to help if I can.


----------



## John Fantastic (Oct 11, 2020)

acparsons said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. What is the project?
> ...


Very interesting.


----------



## acparsons (Oct 19, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> > They liked my intro video. I will use your insight when making the second audition one for them.
> ...



Thank you again Pixeldawg1. They needed a rush job in English and Korean, otherwise I would have messaged you. I've been quite busy roaming the streets for good alleys to show them.


----------

